# Wie findet ihr diese Komponenten? Zusammenstellung:



## iGarmin (12. März 2013)

Guten Tag Zusammen

Ich möchte mir einen Gamer-PC zusammenbauen!
Ich werde Crysis3, Battlefield und ETS2 spielen, das sollte natürlich alles auf höchster Grafik laufen, ab und
zu würde ich ihn auch fürs Videobearbeiten nutzen.

Einen Monitor habe ich bereits, von Asus 1920*1080
Der PC sollte nicht teurer als 1300€ = 1600sFR. sein (Ich lebe in der Schweiz, hier sind die
einzelnen Komponenten viel teurer) 

Momentan Spiele ich auf einem Laptop und
werde nichts aus dem Laptop für meinen PC weiterverwenden.


Ich habe mir folgende Komponenten zusammengestellt (Festplatte, Brenner ausgelassen):
Eine SSD lehne ich absichtlich ab, da mir die Boot Zeit relativ egal ist.

Grafikkarte: Asus Gtx 670 
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth Z77
CPU: Intel i7 3770k (ja, ich will übertakten)
CPU-Kühler: Coolermaster V8
Netzteil: Crossair TX750M
RAM: Crossair .....
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF-XM

Ich glaube nicht das ich etwas vergessen habe,wenn doch schreibts
mir bitte.

Ich danke Euch für jede noch so kleine Antwort!

iGarmin


----------



## Makalar (12. März 2013)

Bitte mal ausfüllen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Computer_Freak (12. März 2013)

Mal so ne Frage, warum soll er das ausfüllen, wenn er schon genaue Vorstellungen hat und die hälfte schon in seinem Startpost steht.


@Topic 
Beim Board reicht dieses auch: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90MB0DP0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 
Beim CPU würde auch der 3570K reichen, da SMT in Spielen bremsen kann und das Leisungsplus beim gelgentlichen Videobearbeiten den Aufpreis zum 3770K nicht rechtfertigt.
Als CPU-Kühler wird der hier oft empfohlen: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 
Als Netzteil reicht auch eins mit 550Watt höchstens 650Watt zwecks aufrüsten --> lieber zu groß als zu klein z.B.be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
und als Ram: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Makalar (12. März 2013)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage, warum soll er das ausfüllen, wenn er schon genaue Vorstellungen hat und die hälfte schon in seinem Startpost steht.
> 
> 
> @Topic
> ...


 
Die Antworten hat er ja nacheditiert. 

Ich würde es so machen:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu 2 Gehäuselüfter.
Der i5 reicht zum Spielen völlig aus.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. März 2013)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage, warum soll er das ausfüllen, wenn er schon genaue Vorstellungen hat und die hälfte schon in seinem Startpost steht.
> 
> 
> @Topic
> ...


 
das lx2 ist müll, das pure power schlechter als das e9 und 650 watt sind schwachsinn (ausser bei sli/cf)



Makalar schrieb:


> Die Antworten hat er ja nacheditiert.
> 
> Ich würde es so machen:
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 
ansich sehr gut, aber der te wollte keine ssd. case kann man auch das tauron/define r4 window nehmen


----------



## iGarmin (12. März 2013)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen
den beiden Boards?
Ich werde auf jedenfall eine nividia Graka nehmen
(Bitte kein Fangelabere), mit Nividia war ich immer
Zufrieden!


----------



## Makalar (12. März 2013)

Bei dem Asus fehlen viele Anschlüsse etc. 
Wenn es nVidia sin soll, kannst du dir ja mal diese anschauen:
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3677) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Eine SSD bringt nicht nur einen schnelleren Bootvorgang mit sich, es läd auch sonst alles schneller.


----------



## iGarmin (12. März 2013)

Boards bekommt man von 80Fr. Bis 400Fr. (Keine Ahnung wie das in Deutschland aussieht)
Aber was ist dort der Unterschied ausser ein paar Anschlüssen und dem Chipsatz?


----------



## Gast20190124 (12. März 2013)

Also eine SSD ist *DIE* Komponente sie in jeden PC muss. Es bringt einen enormen Geschwindigkeitsschub in allen Belangen. Du wirst nie wieder Fetsplatten haben wollen, wenn du eine ausprobiert hast


----------



## Shigemeru (12. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen
> den beiden Boards?
> Ich werde auf jedenfall eine nividia Graka nehmen
> (Bitte kein Fangelabere), mit Nividia war ich immer
> Zufrieden!


 
nun genau genommen ist es kein fan gelabere.. es ist FAKT dass die ati karten mehr leisten für ihr geld 
und man keine 2 tb benötigt oder ähnliches vllt als daten grab..  meist hat man noch ein paar alte die eh schon als soetwas dienen..
ne ssd ist einfach ein technik sprung den man erlebt haben sollte
viel spaß beim übertakten..!  (wofür benötigst du soviel rechenleistung¿?)


----------



## hor1z0n (12. März 2013)

Shigemeru schrieb:


> nun genau genommen ist es kein fan gelabere.. es ist FAKT dass die ati karten mehr leisten für ihr geld
> und man keine 2 tb benötigt oder ähnliches vllt als daten grab..  meist hat man noch ein paar alte die eh schon als soetwas dienen..
> ne ssd ist einfach ein technik sprung den man erlebt haben sollte
> viel spaß beim übertakten..!  (wofür benötigst du soviel rechenleistung¿?)



Hast du dir den Thread auch wirklich ganz durchgelesen? Wieviel Speicher jemand braucht ist doch jedem selbst überlassen...und warum er die Leistung braucht steht doch auch im Anfangspost.


----------



## blautemple (12. März 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Also eine SSD ist DIE Komponente sie in jeden PC muss. Es bringt einen enormen Geschwindigkeitsschub in allen Belangen. Du wirst nie wieder Fetsplatten haben wollen, wenn du eine ausprobiert hast



Ne SSD ist im Moment noch ein nice to have


----------



## DeepXtreme (13. März 2013)

Gruss in die Schweiz...

In Abhängigkeit, wie viel Videobearbeitung du machst, würde ich übertaktbare K-CPU streichen und den Xeon wählen. 
Diese wäre eine ideale Kombination aus Gaming und Videobearbeitung

Vorweg: Eine SSD bietet nicht allein schnelle Bootzeiten, das steht eigentlich weiter unten in der Liste. Die SSD hat ca. 100x schnellere Zugriffszeiten, ebenso (etwas abhängig) um den Faktor 100x höhere In- und Output-Operationen pro Sekunde (IOPS), womit der Schlauch, wie bei der HDD mit Cache-Verwaltung, nicht mehr festzustellen ist. Die Dinger sind einfach sensationell. Mit auf SSD installiertem Windows hilft es im Gaming dem Grafiktreiber stabil das hohe Datenaufkommen zu meistern, womit man deutlich weniger Windows-Probleme hat.

CPU Xeon E3-1240v2 3,4Ghz (4C/8T - ohne Grafikkern): 
Leiserer Kühler Xigmatek Gaia 
Mobo Gigabyte H77-D3H
RAM 8GB-Kit DDR3-1600
Graka Gigabyte GTX670-OC
SSD Samsung 840 120GB SATA3
HDD Seagate Barracuda  1TB, SATA3, 4K-Sekt.
ODD Liteon iHAS DVD-Brenner
NT Coolermaster M2 520W
Geh. Corsair Carbide 400R
Summe ~CHF 1315.-

CPU-Vergleich

Edit:
Gäbe aber auch noch bessere SSD als die Samsung 840, womit man sie als Nachrüstoption zurück stellen könnte.

Das Z77-Sabertooth würde ich nicht wählen, hat verhältnismässig schlechte Bewertungen erhalten. Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD4H wäre ein ziemlich perfektes OC-Mainboard, dazu kommst mit deinem Budget aber nicht um den i5-3570K herum. Der i7-SMT hat für Gaming eh ein denkbar schlechtes P/L-V, und etwas Videobearbeitung im privaten Bereich meistert auch der i5 ohne Probleme.
Beim Kühler zähle ich auf Thermalright ("Macho HR-02 Rev.A" "Silver-Arrow SB-E") und EKL Alpenföhn ("Matterhorn" "Himalaya")


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Gruss in die Schweiz...
> 
> In Abhängigkeit, wie viel Videobearbeitung du machst, würde ich übertaktbare K-CPU streichen und den Xeon wählen.
> Diese wäre eine ideale Kombination aus Gaming und Videobearbeitung
> ...



1) cpu: wieso nicht den xeon e3 1230 v2? Der mehrpreis zum 1240 lohnt nicht. Wenn für möglichst wenig kohle oc drin sein soll, ist der i7 2700k (233€) interessant (ja ich weiss letzte gen und so, er ist aber in spielen nur wenige % schlechter als ein ivy i5/i7)
2) kühler: i.o, der coolermaster hyper tx3 evo / hyper t4 sind auch ok
3) board: bei non oc ok
4) ram: kann man nicht viel falsch machen, hauptsache 1,5v und lp
5) gpu: besonders leise ist dort die asus gtx 670 dcu2(top/oc)
6) ssd: ok
7) hdd: ok
8) odd: standartempfehlung ist das lg gh24ns95
9) netzteil: absoluter müll, das m2. Mit einem be quiet! Straight power e9 480 watt cm oder gar einem dark power pro 10 550 watt ist man um welten besser dran
10) case: ist geschmackssache, das tauron oder das fractal design define r4 window sind auch sehr gut

11) zu deinem edit: das sabertooth ist ein sehr gutes brett (pcgh heft xx/2012). Das z77x ud4h ist auch nicht besser als das 40€ günstigere z77x d3h


----------



## DeepXtreme (13. März 2013)

@pc_nutzer

scheint jetzt etwas überflüssige Kritik zu sein, weil ich alles auf Budget abgestimmt vom Shop abhängig gemacht habe. E3-1230v2 wird von Digitec nicht angeboten.
Asus-Graka war zu teuer, Gigabyte erzeugt ein kaum hörbares angenehmes rauschen. Vereinzelt hört man im Web, dass es bei Volllast subjektiv etwas lauter war, was man aber mit eigener Nachjustierung noch regeln konnte. An der Gigabyte gibt es nichts auszusetzen.

Das Coolermaster M2 ist kein Schrott, ich habe den oft gepriesenen Vorgänger, das ist absolut "bei den Leuten" und wurde über lange Strecken als eines der leisesten NTs gehandelt. Dass es Alternativen gäbe, bestreite ich hiermit nicht.
Knapp noch ausreichen würde das Seasonic G-Series 450W Gold, aber im OC-System von CPU und Graka jetzt nicht unbedingt meine Empfehlung, weil ab 80%-Lastbereich der Lüfter hochdreht. Von daher geht es bei mir immer eher Richtung 50-100W über die Empfehlungen, auch zugunsten Reserven für Nachrüstungen.

Das Define 4R ist mehr Server-Gehäuse. Nur zwei externe Laufwerkschächte für Gamer?

Sabertooth-Mobo liest man wohl nur jene Tests, welche nicht so kritisch sind?  Dem Sabertooth fehlen die wichtigen hochwertigen Spannungswandler mit grossen Passiv-Kühlelementen.
Für das Geld bekommt man mehr als nur Military-Look.


Einmal wird mit Budget sprengendem "Bestes" gekontert, das andere mal, bei von "euch" verfassten Vorschlägen, sieht man wieder ASRock-Mobos und lahme Green-HDDs. 
Ich habe Mühe damit, wenn mir jemand kopflos eine Arbeit von 1h und drüber (fundiert mit vielen Stunden Tests lesens) in den Schmutz zieht.


----------



## Softy (13. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Das Coolermaster M2 ist kein Schrott, ich habe den oft gepriesenen Vorgänger, das ist absolut "bei den Leuten" und wurde über lange Strecken als eines der leisesten NTs gehandelt.


 
Der Vorgänger ist ja auch besser  Das Silent Pro M wird (bis zur 700 Watt Variante) von Enhance Electronics gefertigt, die i.d.R. hochwertige Komponenten sauber verarbeiten.

Das Pro M2 wird von Seventeam gefertigt, ein Hersteller, der meist billigen OEM-Kram zusammenschustert.


----------



## iGarmin (13. März 2013)

Es wurde Oben ein Board mit dem H67 Chipsatz vorgeschlagen, ist es zum Übertakten
nicht besser ein Z77 Mainboard zunehmen? 
Ich habe mir vorgenommen lieber einwenig mehr Geld zu investieren und dafür grenzenlosen Spass zu haben
anstatt mich bei jedem PC-Start zu nerven!
Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich mich auf eine Asus GTX 670 DC2 fixiert.
Beim Prozessor werde ich auf einen i5 oder i7 greifen. (Könnte mir da noch jemand die Leistungsunterschiede zeigen?)
Beim Mainboard wäre ich auch bereit etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zunehmemen.

Ich nehme weitere Vorschläge gerne mit Spannung entgegen!

Schöner Nachmittag
iGarmin


----------



## Softy (13. März 2013)

Zum Übertakten brauchst Du zwingend ein Z77-Board.

Der i7 ist in manchen Anwendungen bis zu 20-30% schneller. Zum Spielen lohnt der i7 auf keinen Fall, das sind nur 2-3% Performanceunterschied.

Board würde ich ein Asrock Z77 Extreme3 oder Gigabyte Z77-D3H nehmen.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2013)

@ DeepExtreme

Das R4 ein Servergehäuse  ? Wieviel externe Laufwerkschächte brauchen Gamer denn ? 

@ iGarmin

Ich würde eines dieser beiden Boards empfehlen : Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland

Das von Softy empfohlene D3H reicht natürlich auch .

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html


----------



## iGarmin (13. März 2013)

Haben die beiden nur je einen PCIe *16?
Das heist wenn ich beim Aufrüsten eine zweite Karte einbauen würde, würde sie Leistung verlieren?

Gruss iGarmin


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. März 2013)

PCIe 16x und 8x nehmen sich so gut wie nichts.


----------



## DeepXtreme (13. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Vorgänger ist ja auch besser  Das Silent Pro M wird (bis zur 700 Watt Variante) von Enhance Electronics gefertigt, die i.d.R. hochwertige Komponenten sauber verarbeiten.
> 
> Das Pro M2 wird von Seventeam gefertigt, ein Hersteller, der meist billigen OEM-Kram zusammenschustert.


 
Dass es abgespeckt wurde, ist mir sicher nicht verborgen geblieben, auch Schutzschaltungen sind weniger geworden. Auf der andern Seite ist es aber von 34A auf 40A gewachsen.
Seventeam ist kein schlechter Hersteller, sehe ich oberen Mittelfeld gleich wie sich Coolermaster positioniert.
Die 40A(480W) des M2 520W-NT reicht bei weitem, die Standardversion der GTX670 allein ist ja nur mit max. 170W Verbrauch angegeben, mit OC 20W drauf, was nur dann erreicht wird, wenn man mit entsprechend grafiklastigem Game sämtliche Settings von Monitorauflösung  und Treiber auf das Maximum einstellt. Ein Bequiet Pure Power L8-CM-530 hat auch nur "120+480", gleich wie das Coolermaster. Bei BQT wäre SCP-Kurzschlussschutz allerdings integriert... Auf das Coolermaster hat man 5 Jahre Garantie, BQT gewährt nur 3 Jahre.
OEM-Kram? Sag mal, ist Dir etwas entgangen? OEM ist doch nicht zwingend schlecht Stellt sich immer die Frage, kauft man bei jemandem Vorgefertigtes ein, oder gibt man eine Eigenentwicklung in fremdem Werk in Auftrag. Selbst wenn man vorgefertigte Module einkauft, wird dies erst auf Herz und Nieren im eigenen Labor geprüft, bevor der eigene Markenname drauf kommt. 
Könnte ich Dir gleich mal ein Dutzend Markennamen nennen, die weit weniger Qualität bieten, als was Seventeam unter eigenem Label verkauft.


----------



## soth (13. März 2013)

Auf das BQ E9 hat man 5 Jahre Garantie und 1 Jahr-Vor-Ort Service, keine 3 Jahre Garantie!
E9 ohne KM: https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=227210
E9 mit KM: https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=227218


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den 3K  .


----------



## iGarmin (13. März 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen
Es ist nicht so das ich eure Vorschläge misachte, ich möchte mich nur gut informieren.
Wie findet ihr dieses Mainboard? Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 - Mainboards - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics
Ist das Vergleichbar mit denen die ihr mir Vorgeschlagen habt?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
iGarmin


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Seventeam ist kein schlechter Hersteller, sehe ich oberen Mittelfeld gleich wie sich Coolermaster positioniert.


 
Ich kenne kein Netzteil das von Seventeam gefertigt wird das ich als "gut" bezeichnen würde.
Einige sind "brauchbar". Andere sind Schrott. Laut sind sie alle. Aber bis "gut" ist noch ein weiter weg.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2013)

Das ist überteuert, unnötig und ein mATX. Wenn Du ein richtig gutes haben willst : Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iGarmin (13. März 2013)

Aber wenn ich SLI brauchen möchte und viel Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgebe, finde ich es schade wenn der Anschluss die Leistung frisst ( auch wenns nur sehr wenig ist)!
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich verstehen, denn wenn ich etwas machen will, dann auch möglichst gut!
Wenn es kleine überziehungen beim Budget gibt währe mir das auch egal.

Edit:
Das von mir Vorgeschlagene Board hat ja auch nur ein PCIe 16

Ich hoffe ihr helft mir troudem weiter 

iGarmin


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2013)

SLI machst du entweder sofort oder nie und wenn nur mit High End Karten.


----------



## iGarmin (13. März 2013)

Kann man die gtx 670 zur ner high end Karte zählen?
Du hast recht höchstwahrscheindlich brauche ich SLI wirklich nie!


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2013)

High End ist immer die jeweils schnellsten GPUs im Portfolio. Also die AMD 7970 oder GTX 680 -- die Titan lass ich mal weg.
Da die GTX 670 nicht so viel langsamer ist kannst du sie noch zur High End Schiene zählen.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2013)

2 x 7950 wäre auch ein ziemlich starkes Gespann. Lockere 500,- Taler. Dazu das BeQuiet E9 CM 580 Watt, oder das Dark Power Pro P10 550 Watt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (13. März 2013)

2 x 7950    und der 3770k   alle Komponenten mit OC  und dann nur ein 580W Netzteil ? Niemals.....


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. März 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> 2 x 7950    und der 3770k   alle Komponenten mit OC  und dann nur ein 580W Netzteil ? Niemals.....


 
doch, klar: 
2x hd 7950 (oc). 2x 180 watt
i7 3770k (oc) 110 watt
rest 60 watt

reicht also


----------



## Speedy1612 (13. März 2013)

Wieso wird dann zB immer gesagt man soll für ne 7970 @ 1.3V  mind 700W haben ?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2013)

Weil du das teurere Netzteil kaufen sollst denn daran verdienen die Firmen mehr.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

Allerdings ist ein E9 für CF nicht empfehlenswert, da sollte ein Dark Power her.


----------



## Speedy1612 (13. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil du das teurere Netzteil kaufen sollst denn daran verdienen die Firmen mehr.


 
Na super .....

Dann könnte ich mir ja doch zwei 7950 holen mit dem E9......

Mal wieder schlauer  Danke


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

Beachte meinen Post. Das E9 ist noch gruppenreguliert.



ich888 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist ein E9 für CF nicht empfehlenswert, da sollte ein Dark Power her.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Na super .....
> 
> Dann könnte ich mir ja doch zwei 7950 holen mit dem E9......
> 
> Mal wieder schlauer  Danke


 
Statt des E9 würde ich aber zum P10 tendieren denn das ist für Multi GPU ausgelegt. Das E9 nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2013)

@ ich888

Du plapperst Thresh nach, ich Softy . Der würde mit dem E9 580 Watt nämlich auch 2 x 7950 betreiben . Hätte natürlich gegen das Dark Power überhaupt nix einzuwenden .


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der würde mit dem E9 580 Watt nämlich auch 2 x 7950 betreiben .


 
Dann soll er das mal machen und die 7950 für seine Benches immer fleißig übertakten. 
Mal sehen wann das E9 die Grätsche macht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

Softy würde mit einem 750 Watt Netzteil auch ein GTX690 Quad SLi betreiben und damit benchen 

Bei dem Preis der Grafikkarten sollte es ein Dark Power P10 sein - am Netzteil spart man ja schließlich nie.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2013)

@ Thresh

Meinst Du wirklich ?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Softy würde mit einem 750 Watt Netzteil auch ein GTX690 Quad SLi betreiben und damit benchen


 
Warum hat er dann ein corsair Ax welches ja auf dem Seasonic X basiert? 
Das Seasonic X ist sehr gut für Multi GPU geeignet.


----------



## Softy (13. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum hat er dann ein corsair Ax welches ja auf dem Seasonic X basiert?
> Das Seasonic X ist sehr gut für Multi GPU geeignet.



Ich predige Wasser und trinke lieber Wein 

Das Straight E9 CM 580  würde ich schon bedenkenlos für 2 HD7950 hernehmen, natürlich nicht wenn beide Karten mit 1,3 Volt und 1300MHz Chiptakt laufen 



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> OEM-Kram? Sag mal, ist Dir etwas entgangen?  OEM ist doch nicht zwingend schlecht Stellt sich immer die Frage, kauft  man bei jemandem Vorgefertigtes ein, oder gibt man eine Eigenentwicklung  in fremdem Werk in Auftrag. Selbst wenn man vorgefertigte Module  einkauft, wird dies erst auf Herz und Nieren im eigenen Labor geprüft,  bevor der eigene Markenname drauf kommt.



Du musst mal richtig lesen. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass OEM-Kram zwangsläufig minderwertig ist. Natürlich gibt es auch OEM-Netzteile, die OK sind, z.B. von FSP. Aber Seventeam macht einfach keine guten Netzteile, sondern eben gerade mal durchschnittliche Saftspender.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich predige Wasser und trinke lieber Wein



Ich predige Wasser und fresse Staub.  



Softy schrieb:


> Du musst mal richtig lesen. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass OEM-Kram zwangsläufig minderwertig ist. Natürlich gibt es auch OEM-Netzteile, die OK sind, z.B. von FSP. Aber Seventeam macht einfach keine guten Netzteile, sondern eben gerade mal durchschnittliche Saftspender.


 
In den ganzen Fertig Rechnern sind OEM Netzteile drin. Also ich meine nicht den Schrott den du so im Netz kaufen kannst wo du dann Xilence oder LC Power oder sowas findest. Sondern bei Medion, HP, Dell und Co.
Da findest du FSP -- hauptsächlich -- und dann Delta. Dell hat Dell Netzteile  wobei die meisten auch von Delta oder FSP kommen.


----------



## iGarmin (13. März 2013)

Wo wir schon bei den Netzteilen sind, wie findet ihr das:
Crosair TX750M 
750 Watt mögen zuviel sein, aber wie schon jemand gesagt hat "am Nezteil spart man nie"
Ist das auch so ein billig-Netzeil?


----------



## Makalar (13. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei den Netzteilen sind, wie findet ihr das:
> Crossair TX750M
> 750 Watt mögen zuviel sein, aber wie schon jemand gesagt hat "am Nezteil spart man nie"
> Ist das auch so ein billig-Netzeil?


 
750W sind viel zu viel, Die Watt Zahl sagt nichts über die Qualität aus


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2013)

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Der Hersteller heisst übrigens Corsair, nicht Crossair . Wenn, dann nimm ein 80+ Gold, kein Bronze.


----------



## iGarmin (13. März 2013)

Das Watt nicht Qualität bedeutet weis ich natürlich auch
in Elektronik kenne ich mich recht gut aus!
Ich habe es nur geschrieben damit nicht alle sagen 750W sei zuviel!

Schon OK, Fehler können passieren aber das Smily ist etwas unpassend!


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2013)

Das Dark Power Pro 550 Watt ist deutlich besser, als das Corsair 750 Watt .


----------



## Makalar (13. März 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das Dark Power Pro 550 Watt ist deutlich besser, als das Corsair 750 Watt .


 
Das ist ein klasse NT


----------



## iGarmin (13. März 2013)

Was heisst bei Nezteilen eigentlich "besser"?
Kann mir jemand etwas genaueres sagen zu dem von mir genannten NT?


----------



## Makalar (13. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Was heisst bei Nezteilen eigentlich "besser"?
> Kann mir jemand etwas genaueres sagen zu dem von mir genannten NT?


 
"besser" ist eine gute Effizienz, moderne Technik, leise Kühlung etc.
Das von dir genannte NT hat nur eine Bronze Finanzierung, ist lauter


----------



## Rosigatton (13. März 2013)

Es ist unter Last sehr laut, modular ist ein Witz und sehr schlechte Sleevequalität.

Zitat von Stefan Payne : Zumal das TX750M auch zu den schlechteren gehört, was man kaufen kann.  Einmal von CWT hergestellt, andererseits ist dort auch kein  guter/langsamer Lüfter drin zu finden sondern eher eine Turbine.
Und davon, dass es ein Schweißgerät ist (=keine vernünftige OCP), reden wir mal lieber nicht.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...8939-netzteilgeraeusche-bei-mausbewegung.html


----------



## iGarmin (13. März 2013)

Könnt ihr mir einige gute NTs vorschlagen im Bereich zwischen 550 - 700W?
Natürlich sollten sie auch noch bezahlbar sein!


----------



## Makalar (13. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einige gute NTs vorschlagen im Bereich zwischen 550 - 700W?
> Natürlich sollten sie auch noch bezahlbar sein!


 
Ein gutes 400-450W NT würde auch schon reichen 
Diese sind gut:
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder das von Rosi.


----------



## Softy (13. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einige gute NTs vorschlagen im Bereich zwischen 550 - 700W?



Wozu? Willst Du 2 Grafikkarten einbauen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

480 Watt reichen fast für jede Single-GPU aus. 

Die Dark Power Serie ist sehr gut, da gibt es auch ein 650 Watt Modell.


----------



## iGarmin (14. März 2013)

Vielen Dank 

Könntet ihr mir noch einige Mainboards vorschlagen, mit nem 1155 Sockel
Und mindestens einem PCIe 16, USB 3.0 sollte natürlich such vorhanden sein?

iGarmin


----------



## Makalar (14. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> Könntet ihr mir noch einige Mainboards vorschlagen, mit nem 1155 Sockel
> Und mindestens einem PCIe 16, USB 3.0 sollte natürlich such vorhanden sein?
> ...


 
Diese sind gut:
https://geizhals.at/de/asrock-z77-extreme4-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-90-mxgkx0-a0uayz-a746839.html
https://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-ga-z77x-d3h-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a749610.html


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. März 2013)

Du willst übertakten, oder ?
Dann nimm einers dieser Boards:
ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> Könntet ihr mir noch einige Mainboards vorschlagen, mit nem 1155 Sockel
> Und mindestens einem PCIe 16, USB 3.0 sollte natürlich such vorhanden sein?
> ...



klar: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

edit: gnarf^²


----------



## iGarmin (15. März 2013)

Das Gigabyte ga Z77X d3H unterstützt ja nur CrossfireX aber man kann doch auch eine gtx670 brauchen oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. März 2013)

Klar; außerdem unterstützt es auch SLi.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Das Gigabyte ga Z77X d3H unterstützt ja nur CrossfireX aber man kann doch auch eine gtx670 brauchen oder?


 
es unterstützt sli und cf, das ist aber nur bei 2 oder mehr grakas wichtig. die gtx 670 kannste drauftun

edit:


----------



## iGarmin (15. März 2013)

Auf der Seite, bei der ich bestellenwürde steht nichts
Davon Gigabyte Z77-D3H - Mainboards - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics
Aber ihr habt recht!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Auf der Seite, bei der ich bestellenwürde steht nichts
> Davon Gigabyte Z77-D3H - Mainboards - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics
> Aber ihr habt recht!


 
vollkommen überteuert: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
allerdings würde ich dieses brett nehmen: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. März 2013)

Das sind Franken  
Franken sind mehr wert als Euros.


----------



## iGarmin (15. März 2013)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Lüfter Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro - Prozessoren / CPU - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics
1 Euro = ca. 1.25 Franken
Ich will die Komponenten in der Schwiz bestellen, wenn es probleme während der Garantie gäbe und bei den meisten Shops zahlt man Einiges mehr wenn man im Ausland wohnt!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem Lüfter Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro - Prozessoren / CPU - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics


 
Grob gesagt: Nichts. Wenn du übertakten willst nimmst du besser einen EKL Brocken.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Franken sind mehr wert als Euros.


 
Genau umgekehrt. 
Du musst mehr als einen Franken investieren um einen Euro zu bekommen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. März 2013)

Mist  

Ich meinte: "Franken sind mehr als Euro"


----------



## iGarmin (15. März 2013)

Den EKL gibt es bei den Händlern meines vertrauens leider nicht, aber der Alpenföhn Matterhorn sollte gut sein oder?


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2013)

Der Matterhorn ist super.


----------



## iGarmin (15. März 2013)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Mainboards, lohnt sich der Aufpreis?
Gigabyte Z77X-D3H - Mainboards - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics
und
Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H - Mainboards - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

iGarmin


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. März 2013)

Nicht wirklich wie ich finde. Das UD3H hat noch ein Display für Fehlermeldungen. Ich glaube aber nicht dass du das brauchst.


----------



## iGarmin (15. März 2013)

Ist das der einzige Unterschied?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. März 2013)

Ich glaube ja, ansonsten hat das UD3H glaube ich eine minimal bessere Austattung. Das D3H sollte aber locker langen, oder ?


----------



## iGarmin (15. März 2013)

Das UD3H hat noch ein eSata Anschluss und das D3H einen mSata was ist das und was ist der Unterschied, welcher brauche ich?


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. März 2013)

Moinsen,

der External Serial ATA Anschluss ist für externe Festplatten. Der mini-SATA anschluss ist für 1,8" SSDs, intern.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. März 2013)

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass du einen der beiden Anschlüsse brauchst. Wenn das so ist, dann nimm das günstigere Board


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Mainboards, lohnt sich der Aufpreis?
> Gigabyte Z77X-D3H - Mainboards - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics
> und
> Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H - Mainboards - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics
> ...


 
Schau dir bitte mal das Layout beider Boards an, vor allem den Stromanschluss für den Prozessor. 
https://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=749610&cmp=749608#xf_top


----------



## iGarmin (16. März 2013)

Äh, was sollte ich beim Stromanschluss für den Prozessor bemerken?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. März 2013)

Ich weiß nicht 


Das D3H hat halt nur einen 4-poligen Anschluss, da wirst du aber keinen Unterschied bemerken. Nur beim Extreme-OC wäre das UD3H besser gerüstet.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht
> 
> 
> Das D3H hat halt nur einen 4-poligen Anschluss, da wirst du aber keinen Unterschied bemerken. Nur beim Extreme-OC wäre das UD3H besser gerüstet.


 
Genau! Das hab ich gemeint. 
Wenn der TE kein Rekordjäger im Benchmarken ist würd ich sogar auf das ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gehen. Oder das http://www.steg-electronics.ch/de/article/asrock-z77-extreme4-612597.aspx.


----------



## iGarmin (16. März 2013)

Hm, Asrock machen die nicht billigen "Schrott"?


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Hm, Asrock machen die nicht billigen "Schrott"?


 
Ach, schon lang nicht mehr. Sind mittlerweile auf Platz 2! Asus ist noch auf dem ersten.

1. Asus
2. Asrock
3. Gigabyte
4. MSI
...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. März 2013)

Asus auf dem ersten Platz ? Nicht wirklich. Ist aber auch egal.

Fakt ist, dass ASRock sehr gute Boards baut.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (16. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Hm, Asrock machen die nicht billigen "Schrott"?


 
Ich frage mich, wie hoch der Umsatz von AsRock wäre, wenn es diesen Ruf nie gegeben hätte.


----------



## iGarmin (16. März 2013)

Welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen (ich tendiere eher zu einem Gigabyte)
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
und dem 
Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. März 2013)

Die sind beide gut, das UD3H ist aber auch etwas teurer 
Ich würde das Z77X-D3H nehmen oder da Extreme4.


----------



## iGarmin (16. März 2013)

Was bedeutet das mit dem Lüfteranschluss, was ist da wirklich der Nachteil?


----------



## Bozz03 (16. März 2013)

Die läuft dann immer auf volle pulle, aber wenn du die richtigen kaufst wirst du davon nicht viel merken^^


----------



## iGarmin (16. März 2013)

Also der CPU-Lüfter wird nicht gesteuert und läuft immer auf max.?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. März 2013)

Doch, die CPU Lüfter werden immer über PWM geregelt, die laufen nicht immer volle Pulle.


----------



## iGarmin (16. März 2013)

Bozz03 schrieb:


> Die läuft dann immer auf volle pulle, aber wenn du die richtigen kaufst wirst du davon nicht viel merken^^


Also ist das falsch was Bozz gesagt hat?
Was sind dann die Nachteile?


----------



## Bozz03 (16. März 2013)

ups habe mich wohl verlesen, hab gedacht du meinst die Gehäuse Lüfter die du ans Netzteil steckst^^


----------



## Rosigatton (16. März 2013)

Die/der Lüfter vom CPU Kühler iwrd immer über PWM geregelt, der läuft nicht immer volle Pulle. Bei den übrigen Gehäuselüftern kommt es darauf an, ob es 3Pin oder PWM Modelle sind, was das Mainboard für Anschlüsse bietet. Manche Gehäuse haben auch eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung. Normalerweise kann man auch die Gehäuselüfter über´s Bios regeln. Stufe 1 oder 2 auswählen und eine Temperature Target zwischen 50° und 60° Grad einstellen, dann drehen die erst auf, wenn diese Temperatur überschritten wird.

Jepp. Gehäuselüfter, welche direkt ans Netzteil gesteckt werden, laufen immer volle Pulle. Da kann man aber auch direkt leise kaufen, oder die Lüfter mit 5-7 Volt Adaptern runteregeln.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. März 2013)

oder man kauft eine lüftersteuerung ála bitfenix recon und regel damit 3pin lüfter während dem betrieb, was sehr praktisch ist, da man dann nicht im bios rumfummeln muss


----------



## Rosigatton (16. März 2013)

Wenn die einmal im Bios eingestellt sind, muss man da auch nicht mehr rumfummeln .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. März 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn die einmal im Bios eingestellt sind, muss man da auch nicht mehr rumfummeln .


 
ja, stimmt. aber eine recon ist der front ist ein optischer blickfang


----------



## iGarmin (16. März 2013)

Vielen Dank
Ich habe mir jetzt aus euren Tipps folgendes System überlegt:
Intel i7 3770k (ich nehme einen i7 da das System auch eine Zeit aktuell sein sollte)
Asus GTX-670 DC2
G.Skill DDR3 1600MHz 8GB
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
Coolermaster Storm Trooper
Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H (sind nur 14sFr unterschied zum U3H)
be quiet! DARK POWER PRO P10 550W, 80plus Gold
Alpenföhn Matterhorn

Vielleicht kommt noch eine SSD dazu das wäre dann die:
Samsung SSD 840 Basic

Wie findet ihr das System was würdet ihr Verbessern?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. März 2013)

Gegen ein schicke Lüftersteuerung ist auch nix einzuwenden . Dann sollte man aber auch 4-5 Luffis im Case haben, damit sich die auch lohnt .

@ Garmin

Festplatte die 7200.14 nehmen, die .12 ist laut.

An diesem System gibt´s nix zu verbessern, ausser besagte HDD. Wird ein Hammerteil .


----------



## iGarmin (16. März 2013)

Die Lüftersteuerung ist eine gute Idee, welche würdest du mir empfehlen?
Ok, die Festplatte ändere ich in die 7200.14!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. März 2013)

Ich habe selber eine Scythe Kaze Q. Die ist super, geiles Teil 

Es gibt sie mit 4, 8 und 12 Kanälen.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. März 2013)

Im Trooper ist doch schon eine Lüftersteuerung eingebaut. Dann wäre eine zusätzliche sinnfrei .

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gehae...-fuer-Hardware-Update-Jetzt-lieferbar-847059/


----------



## iGarmin (16. März 2013)

Wie findet ihr diese Lüftersteuerung?

Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5.25 Zoll Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. März 2013)

Rosi hat vollkommen recht, da hat irgendwie niemand drauf geachtet 
Ich würde einfach die verbaute Steuerung benutzen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. März 2013)

eine alternative zum trooper wäre das STRYKER


----------



## iGarmin (16. März 2013)

Also das Trooper gefällt mir echt gut, ich habe aber nicht daran gedacht das es schon eine Lüftersteuerung hat!


----------



## Rosigatton (16. März 2013)

Ist doch geil. Lüftersteuerung integriert und Du kannst sogar die LEDs regeln .


----------



## iGarmin (16. März 2013)

Würdet ihr Windows7 oder Windows8 nehmen?
Müsste ich eine OEM-Version nehmen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Würdet ihr Windows7 oder Windows8 nehmen?
> Müsste ich eine OEM-Version nehmen?


 
win 8 hat diese blöde metrooberfläche die vielen gar nicht gefällt. lad dir mal ne demo von chip runter und teste es selbst


----------



## Rosigatton (16. März 2013)

Ich würde auch bei Win7 bleiben. 

Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit SP1 Deutsch Vollversion Win 7 Pro | eBay

Der ist okay. Die Testversion von Chip.de saugen und installieren und mit dem Key der OEM aktivieren. Falls die Onlineaktivierung zickt, einfach den Microsoftsupport anrufen, denen mitteilen das Du der rechtmäßige Inhaber dieser Lizenz bist, dann schalten die frei.

Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Kannst jede Testversion 2 x verlängern, also insgesamt 3 Monate testen .


----------



## iGarmin (17. März 2013)

Vielen Dank an Alle
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen, wir haben in einigen Wochen Ferien (ja ich gehe noch in die Schule) und dann wede ich die Komponenten kaufen.
Wenn ihr noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag habt wäre ich euch dankbar wenn ihr in posten würdet.
Muss man das hier irgendwie schliessen?

iGarmin


----------



## Makalar (17. März 2013)

Ist das System aus Post #104 mit der anderen HDD noch aktuell?
Der i7 lohnt sich zum spielen nicht, wenn der i5 am Ende ist, reißt auch der i7 nichts mehr


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Ich würde den Thread nicht schließen lassen, immerhin kannst du uns noch etwas fragen, falls was mit den neuen PC nicht stimmt


----------



## iGarmin (20. März 2013)

Zum Glück ist der Thread nicht geschlossen 

Ist auf dem Alpenföhn Matterhorn schon Wärmeleitpaste drauf?
Wenn ja, ist die gut oder muss ich mir noch Zusätzliche kaufen?
Wie heiss sollte ein Prozessor höchstens werden?

Vielen Dank, ihr helft mir wirklich sehr
iGarmin


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

Beim CPU Kühler ist eine kleine Tube Wärmeleitpaste mit dabei, daher musst Du keine extra kaufen.

Bis 70°C sind für die CPU kein Problem.


----------



## iGarmin (20. März 2013)

Reicht die Kühlleistung des Matterhorns auch für 4ghz übertaktung?


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

Ja, reicht locker. Da würde sogar ein kleiner Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO oder EKL Alpenföhn Sella reichen.

Der Matterhorn ist eher so für ~4,5GHz gebaut. Bei 4 GHz langweilt der sich nur


----------



## iGarmin (20. März 2013)

Sind die Kabel vom vorgeschlagenen NT (be quiet! DARK POWER PRO P10 550W, 80plus Gold)
auch genug lang für einen BigTower (Coolermaster Storm Trooper)?


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

Die Kabel vom DPP P10 sind schon ziemlich lang, zum direkten Verlegen der Kabel ist das kein Problem. Wenn Du die Kabel hinter dem Mainboard Tray verlegen willst, würde ich aber Verlängerungen dazu kaufen, v.a. für das 8pin CPU-Stromkabel: 8pin Verlängerung EPS12V | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iGarmin (20. März 2013)

Der Alpenföhn Matterhorn ist derzeit leider ausverkauft 
Würde es in der Zwischenzeit ca.20 Tage auch der Boxed Kühler tun, selbstverständlich noch ohne OC?


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2013)

JA der Boxed reicht natürlich dafür.

Bei Big Towern würde ich immer Verlängerungskabel für den 8 Pin kaufen.


----------



## iGarmin (20. März 2013)

Da der Alpenföhn Matterhorn momentan ausverkauft ist, und ich weiss das bei "Digitec" die Bestellzeiten extrem lange sind, wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir andere Lüfter empfehlen könnt?
Was sagt ihr zum Be Quiet Dark Rock 2?


----------



## iGarmin (20. März 2013)

Was bedeutet bei diesem Alpenföhn Matterhorn das "Rev.B" ist der der Normale?

PC-Ostschweiz - EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev.B

Ist der Oder der Be Quiet Dark Rock 2 besser?


----------



## Makalar (20. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Was bedeutet bei diesem Alpenföhn Matterhorn das "Rev.B" ist der der Normale?


 
Das müsste eine verbesserte Version sein, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht


----------



## iGarmin (20. März 2013)

Und wie ist es mit Be quiet Dark Rock 2 vs Matterhorn?


----------



## Makalar (20. März 2013)

Von der Kühlleistung sind beide recht ähnlich 
Welchen du nimmst, ist deine Entscheidung


----------



## iGarmin (20. März 2013)

Oder soll ich gerade mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und eine H100i kaufen?


----------



## Makalar (20. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Oder soll ich gerade mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und eine H100i kaufen?


 
Eine Kompaktwasserkühlung lohnt sich nicht, ist teurer, oft lauter und kühlt auch nicht besser als eine Luftkühlung


----------



## iGarmin (20. März 2013)

Was ist der unterschied zwischen dem Normalen und dem Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev.B?


----------



## Softy (20. März 2013)

Keiner, nur dass die Kompatibilität bei der 2. Revision erhöht wurde (Sockel FM1).


----------



## iGarmin (23. März 2013)

Ist es empfehlenswert Komponenten per Post zu bestellen oder sollte man sie besser abholen?
Bei der Post gehen sie ja nicht immer so sorgfältig mit den Komponenten um.


----------



## Softy (23. März 2013)

Normalerweise passiert da nichts, wenn Du die Sachen per DHL oder so schicken lässt. Wenn der Händler natürlich bei Dir in der Nähe ist, kannst Du die Sachen auch selbst abholen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Ist es empfehlenswert Komponenten per Post zu bestellen oder sollte man sie besser abholen?
> Bei der Post gehen sie ja nicht immer so sorgfältig mit den Komponenten um.


 
Meine wurden alle geliefert und es nichts passiert.
Die werden meist gut gepolstert und geschützt.


----------



## Softy (23. März 2013)

Die Komponenten haben ja meistens schon einen Transport um die halbe Weltkugel auf dem Buckel, da machen die paar Kilometer im DHL-Wägelchen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett


----------



## iGarmin (24. März 2013)

Noch eine Frage, passt dieser Arbeitsspeicher (G.Skill DDR3 1600MHz 8GB - Arbeitsspeicher - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics) überhaupt unter den Alpenföhn Matterhorn?

Ich werde die Komponenten erst übernächste Woche kaufen, dann werde ich sie auch direkt im Laden kaufen!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage, passt dieser Arbeitsspeicher (G.Skill DDR3 1600MHz 8GB - Arbeitsspeicher - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics) überhaupt unter den Alpenföhn Matterhorn?
> 
> Ich werde die Komponenten erst übernächste Woche kaufen, dann werde ich sie auch direkt im Laden kaufen!



Weiss nicht könnte aber sehr knapp werden. Mit GEiL dragon dimm (oder anderem lp ram) passts bestimmt. Ist nebenbei sogar günstiger


----------



## Softy (24. März 2013)

Sollte passen, ich habe die RipJawsX unter dem EKL Alpenföhn K2 und die passen gut drunter.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. März 2013)

Ich würde trotzdem auf Nummer sicher gehen. Eventuell wird der RAM ja mal übernommen.


----------



## Softy (24. März 2013)

Bei dem Shop sieht die RAM Auswahl aber mau aus  Außerdem ist der RAM viel zu teuer


----------



## iGarmin (24. März 2013)

Könntet ihr mir von dieser Seite noch einige empfehlen, natürlich mit 8gb.

http://www.pc-ostschweiz.ch/


----------



## Softy (24. März 2013)

PC-Ostschweiz - Corsair Vengeance Dual Channel DDR3-1600 8GB (2x4GB)


----------



## iGarmin (24. März 2013)

An den habe ich auch gedacht  ,aber hat der jetzt 1.35 oder 1.5 Volt?


----------



## Softy (24. März 2013)

Normalerweise läuft der mit 1,5 Volt. Aber wenn Du einen mit 1,35 Volt bekommst, wäre das noch besser.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> An den habe ich auch gedacht  ,aber hat der jetzt 1.35 oder 1.5 Volt?


 
Eigentlich mit 1,5v.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage, passt dieser Arbeitsspeicher (G.Skill DDR3 1600MHz 8GB - Arbeitsspeicher - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics) überhaupt unter den Alpenföhn Matterhorn?


 
Ja die passen drunter.


----------



## iGarmin (24. März 2013)

Warum wäre es besser wenn er mit 1.35V laufen würde?


----------



## Softy (24. März 2013)

Die Vorteile wäre minimalst, was Stromverbrauch, Abwärme und OC-Potential angeht. Aber man würde keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2013)

Je weniger Spannung desto weniger Wärmeentwicklung und desto weniger Belastung für die RAM.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Je weniger Spannung desto weniger Wärmeentwicklung und desto weniger Belastung für die RAM.


 
Wobei da kaum Unterschied zwischen 1,25 und 1,5v ist.


----------



## iGarmin (24. März 2013)

PC-Ostschweiz - Corsair Vengeance Dual Channel DDR3-1600 8GB (2x4GB)
Dieser RAM steht beim Mainboard nicht auf der Kompitabilitätsliste (oder habe ich ihn übersehen), aber funktioniert er troztem mit diesem Board?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> PC-Ostschweiz - Corsair Vengeance Dual Channel DDR3-1600 8GB (2x4GB)
> Dieser RAM steht beim Mainboard nicht auf der Kompitabilitätsliste (oder habe ich ihn übersehen), aber funktioniert er troztem mit diesem Board?


 
Aber bitte die LP Version nehmen.
Ja der läuft trotzdem, die Hersteller können nicht jeden RAM testen.


----------



## iGarmin (24. März 2013)

Ist "LP" = Low-Profile?


----------



## Softy (24. März 2013)

Ja, LP = low profile.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wobei da kaum Unterschied zwischen 1,25 und 1,5v ist.


 
Das würde ich nicht sagen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. März 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wobei da kaum Unterschied zwischen 1,25 und 1,5v ist.





Threshold schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht sagen.


 
So isses, denn, die niedrigere Spannung wirkt sich in niedrigerem Stromverbrauch und geringerer Wärmeentwicklung aus.


----------



## iGarmin (27. März 2013)

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit - SP1 - DE
Corsair Vengeance Dual Channel DDR3-1600 8GB 
Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev.B
Intel Core i7-3770K
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Asus GTX670-DC2-2GD5 - 2GB
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10, 550W
NZXT 8-Pin PCI-E Verlängerung 45cm, white

Das sollte jetzt die Endversion meines PCs sein.
Morgen werde ich (per Post) bestellen.
Ich habe mir schon heute Nachmittag eine Preisliste gemacht, die habe ich aber leider gelöscht. 
Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, hat es mehr gekostet als hier. 
Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich etwas vergessen habe?

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe
iGarmin


----------



## Makalar (27. März 2013)

Wofür den i7?
Beim RAM drauf achten, dass er LP ist


----------



## iGarmin (27. März 2013)

https://www.pc-ostschweiz.ch/Corsair-Vengeance-Dual-Channel-DDR3-1600-8GB-2x4GB-2a15962317.htm

Dieser RAM ist doch LP oder nicht?
Beim Datenblatt ist "PC3-12800 (1600MHz)" angegeben, heisst das das er 1600MHz hat?


----------



## Makalar (27. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> https://www.pc-ostschweiz.ch/Corsair-Vengeance-Dual-Channel-DDR3-1600-8GB-2x4GB-2a15962317.htm
> 
> Dieser RAM ist doch LP oder nicht?
> Beim Datenblatt ist "PC3-12800 (1600MHz)" angegeben, heisst das das er 1600MHz hat?


 
Bei beidem: Ja.


----------



## iGarmin (27. März 2013)

Dieser Ram passt doch auch zum Mainboard oder?


----------



## Makalar (27. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Dieser Ram passt doch auch zum Mainboard oder?


 
Ja, es passen fast alle RAMs auf das Board, die Kompatibilitätslisten umfangen nur nicht alles.


----------



## iGarmin (28. März 2013)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der normalen Asus GTX670 DC2 und der:

Artikel-Nr. 465673
ASUS GTX 670 DC2OG 2GD5


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

Die hat einen höheren Takt. Das ist also die OC Version der DCII.


----------



## iGarmin (28. März 2013)

Welche würdest du empfehlen, die OG ist 2sFr günstiger?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

Günstiger ist eigentlich unmöglich. Dann ist es ein Lockangebot.
Ich würde die normale nehmen. Die paar MHz mehr Takt merkst du nicht.
Außerdem kannst du auch die normale auf das Niveau der OC übertakten.


----------



## iGarmin (28. März 2013)

Die OG ist gerade Aktion, ok ich nehme die Normale.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

Ist die OG denn überhaupt lieferbar?


----------



## iGarmin (28. März 2013)

Jup, es steht innert 1-2 Tage versandfertig


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

Hast du mal einen Link?


----------



## iGarmin (28. März 2013)

https://www.pc-ostschweiz.ch/Asus-GeForce-GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5-2a16835259.htm


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

Das "in 1-2 Tagen versandfertig" steht aber häufig. Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt wirklich der Fall ist aber bestell sie doch einfach. Mal schauen ob du sie Mitte nächster Woche bekommst.


----------



## iGarmin (28. März 2013)

Würdest du also die OG nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

Ich bin nicht du. Wenn du die OG eher willst weil sie am Werk mehr Takt hat und sie genauso viel kostet wie die normale dann kauf sie dir.
Ich würde sie halt deswegen nicht kaufen weil sie eben teurer ist als die normale und du die paar MHz mehr Takt eben nicht merkst.
Also deine Entscheidung.


----------



## iGarmin (28. März 2013)

Aber die Normale könnte man auch hochtakten oder?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

Ja die normale wirst du auf auf diesen Takt treiben können. Der Kühler ist ja der gleiche und die GPUs sollen so gleich sein dass die normale auch diesen Takt schafft.


----------



## iGarmin (28. März 2013)

Ok, danke ich werde trozdem die Normale nehmen


----------



## iGarmin (29. März 2013)

Welches "Optisches Laufwerk" könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich bräuchte es um Spiele zu installieren und Musik zu brennen.

Wie ist dieses? https://www.pc-ostschweiz.ch/Asus-DRW-24B5ST-2a16421209.htm

Schöne Ostern 
iGarmin


----------



## Softy (29. März 2013)

Ja, das Laufwerk von Asus ist gut


----------



## Hans_Dampf (29. März 2013)

Diese beiden Laufwerke sind aber auch gut bzw. empfehlenswert: LiteOn iHAS524, SATA, retail (-32) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (29. März 2013)

Ja, aber die sind in dem o.g. Shop teurer als das Asus. Daher würde ich das von Asus nehmen, falls es dort bestellt werden soll.


----------



## Hans_Dampf (29. März 2013)

Hm.. Dann bestelle doch bei redcoon.at


----------



## iGarmin (29. März 2013)

Noch eine Frage zum NT:
Die Grafikkarte braucht ja 2*6pin wie mancher 6pin Anschluss hat das NT?


----------



## Hans_Dampf (29. März 2013)

Welches NT denn?


----------



## iGarmin (29. März 2013)

be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10, 550W

https://www.pc-ostschweiz.ch/be-quiet-Dark-Power-Pro-P10-550W-2a16659153.htm


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10, 550W
> 
> https://www.pc-ostschweiz.ch/be-quiet-Dark-Power-Pro-P10-550W-2a16659153.htm



Das hat 1x 6pin und 4x 6/8 pin


----------



## iGarmin (29. März 2013)

Was ist 6/8 pin?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Was ist 6/8 pin?



Das ist ein 6 poliger pcie stromstecker mit abnehmbarem 2pin stecker.

Edit: hier sehr schön zu sehen: http://www.winboard.org/attachments...6-und-8-pin-anschliessbar-pcie-connectors.jpg


----------



## iGarmin (29. März 2013)

Kann man mit nem i7 und einer Asus GTX670 auch ARMA3 auf maximalen Details flüssig spielen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

Ein i7 lohnt sich für das Gaming nicht. Ein i5 reicht völlig aus.


----------



## iGarmin (30. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Ein i7 lohnt sich für das Gaming nicht. Ein i5 reicht völlig aus.


 
Das wurde mir schon oft gesagt  Aber er gibt dem System aber allgemein mehr Power.

Die Gehäuselüfter vom Storm Trooper sind ja mit einer Lüftersteuerung verbunden, sollte man die ans NT stecken (braucht man Adapter)?
Sind die Kabel der Lüfter im Storm Trooper 3-oder 4Pin?

Ich habe in einigen Foren gelesen, dass es das Mainboard schrottet, wenn man mehrere Lüfter anschliesst, stimmt das?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

Normalerweise kommt die Lüftersteuerung ans Netzteil (über einen Molex-Stecker) und die Lüfter dann an die Steuerung und normalerweise sind es 3pin Lüfter(anschlüsse).

Du kannst schon 2 Lüfter über ein Y-Kabel am Board anschließen. Mehr als 2 Lüfter würde ich dem Board aber nicht pro Anschluss zumuten.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

Die Lüftersteuerung braucht vom Netzteil Strom. Das läuft über Molex Ports.

Und ja, man sollte nicht mehr als 2 Lüfter an einen Mainboard Anschluss stecken.

EDIT:


----------



## iGarmin (30. März 2013)

Danke, gehen beim Storm Trooper alle Gehäuselüfter zur Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Danke, gehen beim Storm Trooper alle Gehäuselüfter zur Lüftersteuerung?



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich würde schon sagen, dass es so ist, weil ansonsten die lüftersteuerung nutzlos wäre


----------



## Makalar (30. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Das wurde mir schon oft gesagt  Aber er gibt dem System aber allgemein mehr Power.


 
Wie meinst du das?
Der i7 hat zusätzlich noch SMT, das nutzt dir aber nur in manchen Anwendungen etwas (z.B. Videobearbeitung)


----------



## iGarmin (30. März 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> Der i7 hat zusätzlich noch SMT, das nutzt dir aber nur in manchen Anwendungen etwas (z.B. Videobearbeitung)



Ich meine das sich die Startzeit der Programme verkürzt.


----------



## Makalar (30. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Ich meine das sich die Startzeit der Programme verkürzt.


 
Meines Wissens nach ist dem nicht so.


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Ich meine das sich die Startzeit der Programme verkürzt.



Die Startzeit wird spürbar nur durch eine SSD verkürzt, nicht aber durch einen i7


----------



## iGarmin (30. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Startzeit wird spürbar nur durch eine SSD verkürzt, nicht aber durch einen i7


  Ich möchte keine SSD, ich will einen i7

Noch ne Frage zum NT:
In welche Richtung bläst der Luftstrom? Ist grün oder rot richtig?


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. März 2013)

Grün ist richtig.


----------



## Makalar (30. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Ich möchte keine SSD, ich will einen i7


 
Von der SSD würdest du mehr merken, ist aber dein Geld


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Ich möchte keine SSD, ich will einen i7



Wenn Du einen i7 haben willst, kauf ihn Dir. Aber erwarte dadurch keine kürzeren Ladezeiten.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

Auch CPU Overclocking bringt nicht viel mehr Besserung an Ladezeit. Aber es ist ja nicht mein Geld


----------



## iGarmin (30. März 2013)

Jetzt zahlt man pro GB etwa 1sFr. in einem halben Jahr, bekommt man sie viel günstiger.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

Und wer sagt das ? Klar werden die SSDs günstiger. Wenn man aber immer wartet bis es günstiger wird, hat man nie eine SSD


----------



## iGarmin (30. März 2013)

Das ist mir auch klar, aber die SSDs sind noch recht neu und der Preis sinkt also sehr schnell.


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

Warten kannst Du immer  Aber ich verspreche Dir, wenn Du einmal eine SSD hattest, willst Du nie wieder keine haben


----------



## iGarmin (30. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Startzeit wird spürbar nur durch eine SSD verkürzt, nicht aber durch einen i7


 
Du hast ja auch ein i7


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

Das ist ja mal ein Argument 

Da Du im Startpost geschrieben hast, dass Du mit dem Rechner auch Video's schnitzen willst, geht der i7 ja auch in Ordnung  Ich wollte halt nur klarstellen, dass Programme nicht schneller starten, wenn man statt des i5 einen i7 nimmt


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch ein i7


 
Softy hat durch einen Bios Hack zwei i3 zusammengeschaltet. 2x ein i3 Dual Core mit SMT ergibt ein Quad Core mit SMT.


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

Genau. Nächstes Projekt ist dann Quad-Crossfire mit der IGP des AMD FX-8350


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Genau. Nächstes Projekt ist dann Quad-Crossfire mit der IGP des AMD FX-8350


 
Ich wollte Quad SLI mit vier GT630 machen aber ich sehe schon dass ich gegen die vier IGP des AMD FX keine Chance habe.


----------



## iGarmin (30. März 2013)

Welcher dieser Bildschirme ist besser: Vom Kontrast der MegaKontrast von Samsung oder der Kontrast vom ASUS?

https://www.pc-ostschweiz.ch/Asus-VS248H-2a16047346.htm

Samsung Syncmaster S24B350H - Monitore - PC-Monitore - STEG computer & electronics

Mein Alter ist leider defekt.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Der Konstrast von LCD Monitoren ist immer für den Eimer. Egal welchen du dir anguckst.


----------



## iGarmin (30. März 2013)

Die sind doch LED oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Das ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
Das ganze ist aber ein LCD Monitor und LCD Monitore haben keinen guten Kontrast. Ist einfach so.
Kauf dir also den der dir eher zusagt.


----------



## iGarmin (30. März 2013)

Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung und richtig LED?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

Der Asus ist auf jeden Fall besser


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung und richtig LED?


 
richtig LED gibt es nicht. Was du meinen könntest ist OLED. Und OLED ist besser aber nicht bezahlbar.


----------



## iGarmin (30. März 2013)

Noch eine allgemeine Frage, Samsung spricht ja von "Mega Kontrast" wieviel ist das?
Je höher die Zahl, je besser der Kontrast, richtig?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

Die Herstellerangaben kannst Du rauchen  Da kann jeder schreiben, was er will, weil es keine einheitlichen Teststandards gibt.

Das einzige, was hilft, ist das Lesen von Tests und Reviews. Prad.de ist eine super Seite, was Monitortests angeht


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Noch eine allgemeine Frage, Samsung spricht ja von "Mega Kontrast" wieviel ist das?
> Je höher die Zahl, je besser der Kontrast, richtig?


 
Das ist alles Marketing. Das kannst du vergessen. In der Realität bleibt davon nichts übrig.


----------



## iGarmin (30. März 2013)

Weiss jemand von einem Problem mit dem von mir genannten ASUS Monitor (ich will nicht den gleichen Fehler machen wie bei dem)?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2013)

Das is ein guter Zockermonitor, den kannst Du bedenkenlos kaufen


----------



## iGarmin (31. März 2013)

Beim NT (be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10, 550W) habt ihr mir ja empfohlen noch ein 8Pin Verlängerungskabel zu kaufen, sind auch noch andere Kabel zu kurz für einen Big Tower (CM Storm Trooper)? Die Kabel sollten natürlich in die "Kanäle" die für die Kabel vorgesehen sind passen.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

Was meinst Du damit genau? Du kannst mit der Verlängerung das Kabel hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verstecken. Was soll da nicht passen?


----------



## iGarmin (31. März 2013)

Ich habe gefragt ob die Kabel des Netzteiles genug lang sind um sie hinter dem Mainboard-Tray durchzuführen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Ich habe gefragt ob die Kabel des Netzteiles genug lang sind um sie hinter dem Mainboard-Tray durchzuführen?



Wahrscheinlich schon, das dark power hat sehr lange kabel


----------



## iGarmin (31. März 2013)

In einem früheren Post wurde mir gesagt, ich soll ein 8Pin Verlängerungskabel kaufen, brauche ich das jetzt oder nicht?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

Du brauchst nur ein Verlängerungskabel für den CPU-Stromstecker. Die restlichen Kabel sind lang genug.


----------



## iGarmin (31. März 2013)

Das 8-Pin Kabel ist doch für die CPU oder?


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Das 8-Pin Kabel ist doch für die CPU oder?


 Ja der 8-Pin Stecker ist für die CPU. 
Somit benötigst DU also keine weiteren Verlängerungen mehr


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

Bei Big Towern scheitern praktisch alle Netzteile wenn du das 8 Pin Kabel hintern Tray verlegen willst. Ich habe auch ein Verlängerungsstück drin. Aber du brauchst nur das für den 8 Pin. Die anderen Kabel sind lang genug.


----------



## iGarmin (31. März 2013)

Ich habe immer Nivdia bevorzugt, aber beim durchlesen von Test wird die amd 7970 immer sehr gelobt, ist die wirklich empfehlenswert?
Die Probleme bei AMD scheinen sich gebessert zu haben, oder?

Gruss iGarmin


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

Ob Du eine HD7970 oder GTX 670 nimmst, ist Geschmackssache.

Die GTX 670 ist etwas sparsamer unter Last und minimal langsamer, die HD7970 ist i.d.R. besser übertaktbar. Musst Du halt überlegen, was Dir wichtiger ist.

Die Treiber sind bei beiden gleich gut (bzw. schlecht ).


----------



## iGarmin (31. März 2013)

Haben sich die Qualitätsprobleme bei AMD gebessert?


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2013)

Die derzeitigen AMD Grakas sind  
Nur die CPUs von AMD können derzeit nicht mit Intel mit halte


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Haben sich die Qualitätsprobleme bei AMD gebessert?



Mir ist nichts über Qualitätsprobleme bei AMD Grafikkarten bekannt. Wie kommst Du denn darauf?


----------



## iGarmin (31. März 2013)

AMD hat doch einen schlechten Ruf wegen der Qualität, oder ist das nur bei den Prozessoren?
Kann man PhysX auch auf ner AMD brauchen, merkt man den unterschied PhysX und keinem PhysX?


----------



## Makalar (31. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> AMD hat doch einen schlechten Ruf wegen der Qualität, oder ist das nur bei den Prozessoren?


 
Davon habe ich noch nie etwas gehört.


----------



## Coldhardt (31. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:
			
		

> AMD hat doch einen schlechten Ruf wegen der Qualität, oder ist das nur bei den Prozessoren?
> Kann man PhysX auch auf ner AMD brauchen, merkt man den unterschied PhysX und keinem PhysX?



Nur die Leistung ist im CPU Bereich schlechter als bei Intel. Das hat nix mit der Qualität zu tun. PhysX kannst du auch auf net AMD nutzen, entweder über die CPU oder ne kleine. Es gibt aber relativ wenige Spiele die echtes PHysx nutzen, wenn du eins dieser Spiele spielst wirst du es wahrscheinlich merken.


----------



## iGarmin (31. März 2013)

Merkt man bei Arma3 das PhysX fehlt?

Welche 7970 könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Wieviel ist die 7970 überhaupt besser im Durchschnitt?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. März 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Merkt man bei Arma3 das PhysX fehlt?
> 
> Welche 7970 könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> Wieviel ist die 7970 überhaupt besser im Durchschnitt?


 
empfehlenswerte hd 7970er wären diese: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 V3, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHV3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

in full hd ist die hd 7970 etwa 2-3% schneller als die gtx 670


----------



## iGarmin (31. März 2013)

Nur 2-3 Prozent, da greif ich trozdem lieber zur 670  
Ich habe gedacht das sei viel mehr.


----------



## Makalar (31. März 2013)

Nein, nur in höheren Auflösungen als Full-HD ist die 7970 spürbar schneller.


----------



## Coldhardt (31. März 2013)

In 1440p ist es auch mehr


----------



## iGarmin (31. März 2013)

Wenn die Gtx 670 einmal die Spiele nicht mehr schafft, wie lange würde es dann dauern bis die 7970 auch am Limit wäre?
Kann die 670 noch alle Spiele auf Ultra wiedergeben?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2013)

Nein. Aber auch die 7970 nicht.


----------



## iGarmin (31. März 2013)

Was kann bei einer 670 nicht auf ultra gespielt werden?
Aber hoch schafft sie?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2013)

Crysis 3 z.B. Das macht aber auch die 7970 nicht.

Ja.


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2013)

Ja Crysis 3 ist echt heftig für die Grakas. Meine GTX 680 ist immer voll ausgelastet, wenn ich Crysis 3 spiele und die Settings auf Ultra sind


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

Meinst du mit der "Qualität" die Bildqualität bei AMD Karten ? 

Bei den vorherigen Serien war die schlechter, jetzt ist die Qualität genauso gut wie bei nVidia.


----------



## Coldhardt (31. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du mit der "Qualität" die Bildqualität bei AMD Karten ?
> 
> Bei den vorherigen Serien war die schlechter, jetzt ist die Qualität genauso gut wie bei nVidia.



Das Treiber-SSAA ist doch bisschen schlechter, oder? Meine da mal was in der PCGH gelesen zu haben.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2013)

Die generelle Bildqualität bewegt sich bei beiden auf konstant hohem Niveau. Evtl. Teils mit Vorteilen für eine Seite. Nicht wirklich merkbares


----------



## Coldhardt (31. März 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Die generelle Bildqualität bewegt sich bei beiden auf konstant hohem Niveau. Evtl. Teils mit Vorteilen für eine Seite. Nicht wirklich merkbares



PCGH meinte glaub ich, dass der Unterschied deutlich sichtbar wäre


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

Es geht um die generelle Bildqualität. 


Coldhart, du meinst die SSAA Qualität.


----------



## Coldhardt (31. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht um die generelle Bildqualität.
> 
> Coldhart, du meinst die SSAA Qualität.



Hab ich dich geschrieben, oder nicht?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2013)

Ich rede nicht von Kantenglättung


----------



## Coldhardt (31. März 2013)

Ich hab das "teils mit Vorteilen für eine Seite" so interpretiert, dass du damit verschiedene Teile der Grafik meinst, also AA, AF etc. 
Und beim SSAA schrieb PCGH, das der Unterschied sichtbar wäre.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2013)

Also Kantenglättung

Nein, manche Kantenglättungsmodi laufen hier, andere dort besser. Die generelle Bildqualität unterscheidet sich kaum.


----------



## Coldhardt (31. März 2013)

Gut 
Dann belassen wir es dabei, ok?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. März 2013)

Einverstanden

--> Welche Karte du nimmst in in Full HD ziemlich
Such dir eine aus Aber vergesse AMDs Spielepaket nicht


----------



## Makalar (1. April 2013)

Ja, es sind beide Karten gut, die GeForce ist sparsamer und leiser, die 7970 ist dafür etwas schneller.


----------



## iGarmin (1. April 2013)

Ich habe die AMD deutlich überschätzt ich dacht die sei um etwa 40% schneller.
Ich greif jetzt trotzdem zur 670.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. April 2013)

40% 


Am besten nimmst du die Asus, die Gigabyte oder die EVGA Signature2.


----------



## Softy (1. April 2013)

Mit der GTX 670 machst Du nichts falsch


----------



## Makalar (1. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Am besten nimmst du die Asus, die Gigabyte oder die EVGA Signature2.


 
Die sind alle


----------



## iGarmin (1. April 2013)

Ich nehme die von Asus DC2 bringt die TOP variante mehr Leistung?


----------



## Makalar (1. April 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Ich nehme die von Asus DC2 bringt die TOP variante mehr Leistung?


 
Die normale reicht, der Aufpreis zur Top lohnt sich nicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. April 2013)

Die TOP ist werksübertaktet, sie generiert also etwas mehr Frames.


----------



## Softy (1. April 2013)

Wenn der Aufpreis gering ist, würde ich die werksseitig übertaktete nehmen, ansonsten die normale.


----------



## iGarmin (1. April 2013)

Windows 7
Crosair Vengeance 8GB LP
Asus VS248H
Coolermaster CM Storm Trooper
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14
Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev.B
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Asus DRW 24B5ST
Asus GTX670-DC2-2GD5
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10, 550W
NZXT 8-Pin PCI-E Verlängerung
Intel Core i7 3770k

So so sieht jetzt mein Warenkorb aus, habe ich etwas vergessen, was gibt es zu verbessern?

Gruss iGarmin


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

KAnnst du so kaufen.


----------



## Makalar (1. April 2013)

Ja, sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2013)

gibts einen besonderen grund für den matterhorn?


----------



## iGarmin (1. April 2013)

Vielen Dank an Alle die mir geholfen haben.

Ich habe jetzt bestellt und werde mich gegebenenfalls noch einmal melden wenn ich ein Problem hätte.

@Der PC-Nutzer: Der hat eine gute Kühlleistung, nicht?

Bis Morgen machen die beim Versand nichts, da könnte ich noch etwas ändern falls etwas nicht gut ist.

Gruss iGarmin


----------



## minicoopers (1. April 2013)

Dann wünsche ich schonmal viel Spaß mit den neuen Rechner


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

Ja die hat er und er sieht deutlich besser aus als der Macho. Wenn dir Optik da wichtig ist, ist der Matterhorn ein guter Kauf.


----------



## Makalar (1. April 2013)

Über Feedback wenn der Knecht da ist, würden wir uns freuen


----------



## iGarmin (1. April 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Über Feedback wenn der Knecht da ist, würden wir uns freuen



Feedback kommt natürlich.
Ich freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. April 2013)

wir freuen uns auch über ein paa bildchen


----------



## iGarmin (1. April 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> wir freuen uns auch über ein paa bildchen



Mach ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## iGarmin (2. April 2013)

Ich habe beim DVD Laufwerk eine bulk Version gekauft und bis vorhin war ich noch überzeugt das trozdem alle Kabel und die Schrauben beigelegt sind.
Sind die Kabel und die Schrauben beim Laufwerk oder Gehäuse?


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2013)

Kabel sind beim Mainboard. Schrauben beim Case.


----------



## iGarmin (2. April 2013)

Vielen Dank, das Laufwerk kommt Morgen und der Rest wird erst etwa am 11. eintreffen.


----------



## Makalar (2. April 2013)

Dann viel Spaß


----------



## iGarmin (2. April 2013)

Das gigabyte z77x ud3h, hat einen PCIe 3 *16 oder nur PCIe 2.0?


----------



## Softy (2. April 2013)

Das Board hat 2 PCIe 3.0 x16 Slots. Der obere ist mit 16 lanes an die CPU angebunden. Wenn der 2. Slot mit benutzt wird, sind es jeweils 8 lanes.

Der unterste PCIe x16 Slot ist PCIe 2.0 (mit  4 lanes an die SouthBridge angebunden).


----------



## iGarmin (3. April 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich PCIe x32?
Interessiert mich einfach


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. April 2013)

Nein. Nur x16. Aber 3.0 x16 ist prinzipiell doppelt so schnell wie 2.0 x16.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. April 2013)

In der Praxis ist der Unterschied nur minimal zwischen PCIe 2.0 und PCIe 3.0.


----------



## iGarmin (3. April 2013)

Bei Wikipedia in der Tabelle steht doch was von x32 wie soll man das verstehen?

PCI Express


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. April 2013)

x32 ist im Desktopbereich nicht vetreten. Server


----------



## iGarmin (3. April 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> x32 ist im Desktopbereich nicht vetreten. Server



Ah, ok danke!
Müsste man für so eine Frage ein neues Thema eröffnen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. April 2013)

Gern geschehen

Wie meinst du das mit dem neuen Thema? Für sone einfache Sachfrage? Nee


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. April 2013)

Wenn du schon einen Beratungsthread am Laufen hast, dann nein. Außer innerhalb von einer Woche meldet sich niemand, weil niemand die Antwort weiß.


----------



## iGarmin (5. April 2013)

Als ich vorhin die Bestelldauer angeschaut habe, habe ich gesehen das alle Komponente "Versandbereit" sind, ausser das 8Pin Verlängerungskabel, jetzt habe ich das Kabel seperat bestellt, damit es die anderen Komponenten nicht aufhält.
Kann ich das Kabel auch verlegen (ohne Zug)?

Freundliche Grüsse 
iGarmin


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. April 2013)

Du musst das Kabel dann auf der Vorderseite des Mainboards verlegen. Dafür sollte es aber lang genug sein.


----------



## iGarmin (5. April 2013)

Wenn ich das Kabel auf der Vorderseite verlege, hat das Nachteile?

Edit: Beim Gehäuse ist schon ein Verlängerungskabel dabei 
       Aber die Frage interessiert mich trotzdem


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. April 2013)

Dann stört das Ganze halt die Optik etwas, weil das Kabel dann auf dem Mainboard liegt. Welchen Tower hast du noch mal bestellt ?


----------



## iGarmin (5. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Dann stört das Ganze halt die Optik etwas, weil das Kabel dann auf dem Mainboard liegt. Welchen Tower hast du noch mal bestellt ?


 
CM Storm Trooper

Muss man eigentlich den Prozessor putzen wenn er ankommt?
Oder ist die Oberfläche schon ganz sauber?


----------



## Softy (5. April 2013)

Den Prozessor musst Du nicht putzen


----------



## Hans_Dampf (5. April 2013)

Man sollte - bevor man die CPU mit WLP einschmiert - zumindest fettige Fingerabdrücke mit einem (weichen) Tuch entfernen...


----------



## Softy (5. April 2013)

Man sollte erst gar nicht mit fettigen Pommesfingern auf der CPU rumtatschen


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Man sollte erst gar nicht mit fettigen Pommesfingern auf der CPU rumtatschen


 
Ich muss immer die Sahneflecken abwischen.


----------



## Hans_Dampf (5. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich muss immer die Sahneflecken abwischen.



Ach, so geil findest du immer deine (neue) CPU?

Iiihhh pfui Teufel! Wie bist du denn drauf?


----------



## iGarmin (6. April 2013)

Ist es so das jeder DDR3 RAM mit jedem Mainboard funktioniert?


----------



## Hans_Dampf (6. April 2013)

Wenn das Mainboard für DDR3-RAM ausgelegt ist, ja.


----------



## Makalar (6. April 2013)

Die Kompatibilitätslisten der Hersteller kann man vergessen, die werden einmal erstellt, und nie wieder aktualisiert


----------



## Softy (6. April 2013)

Man sollte aber die RAM Spannung beachten, Sandy- und IvyBridge sollte mit einer RAM Spannung von 1,5 Volt ± 5% betrieben werden.


----------



## iGarmin (6. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Man sollte aber die RAM Spannung beachten, Sandy- und IvyBridge sollte mit einer RAM Spannung von 1,5 Volt ± 5% betrieben werden.


 
Gehen die nicht auch mit 1.35?


----------



## Softy (6. April 2013)

Doch, die funktionieren auch  Es sollte halt nur nicht mehr als 1,575 Volt sein, sonst kann der in der CPU integrierte RAM-Controller auf längere Sicht beschädigt werden.


----------



## iGarmin (6. April 2013)

Danke, ich war gerade unsicher beim RAM (https://www.pc-ostschweiz.ch/Corsair-Vengeance-Dual-Channel-DDR3-1600-8GB-2x4GB-2a15962317.htm) steht in der Beschreibung "Choose from 1.5V and 1.35V Models", das heisst doch das es 1.5 und 1.35 Modelle gibt, ist jetzt aber dieser Arbeitsspeicher (Link) 1.5 oder 1.35?

Ich hoffe man hats verstanden


----------



## Hans_Dampf (6. April 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> ...ist jetzt aber dieser Arbeitsspeicher (Link) 1.5 oder 1.35?



Ganz einfach in dem Link bei _Datenblatt Technische Details_ rechts auf _>>Anzeigen_ klicken...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. April 2013)

Ist egal. Einfach auf 1,5 Volt im BIOS stellen. Damit läuft der RAM und es schadet dem IMC nicht.


----------



## iGarmin (6. April 2013)

Hans_Dampf schrieb:


> Ganz einfach in dem Link bei _Datenblatt Technische Details_ rechts auf _>>Anzeigen_ klicken...


 Also 1.5V, richtig?


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2013)

Ja die RAM sollten 1,5 Volt haben und nicht mehr.


----------



## iGarmin (6. April 2013)

Wo habt ihr eure PCs zusammengebaut (Boden,Tisch,..)?


----------



## bmwGTR (6. April 2013)

Also ich habe meinen PC am Tisch zusammengebaut, kannst am Boden auch zusammenbauen.

Musst halt schauen das der Tisch oder Boden sauber ist und für das Mainboard eine flexible Unterlage (z.B. die antistatitsche Hülle die bei der Verpackung dabei ist oder ein Hochglanz Magazin (z.B. PC Games Hardware ^^))

mfg
bmwGTR


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2013)

Am tisch ist bequemer weil du da sitzen kannst.


----------



## iGarmin (6. April 2013)

Ich habe überall Tepich, wie ist das dann mit dem statischen Aufladen?


----------



## Hans_Dampf (6. April 2013)

Rechnerzusammenbau: Videoanleitung für Anfänger - NETZWELT

pc zusammenbauen anleitung - YouTube


----------



## iGarmin (6. April 2013)

Hans_Dampf schrieb:


> Rechnerzusammenbau: Videoanleitung für Anfänger - NETZWELT
> 
> pc zusammenbauen anleitung - YouTube



Ich weiss wie man einen PC zusammenbaut, meine Frage war eigentlich ob man sich ständig entladen muss, wenn man den PC zusammenbaut und man auf Teppich sitzt?


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Ich habe überall Tepich, wie ist das dann mit dem statischen Aufladen?


 
Einfach Socken ausziehen.


----------



## iGarmin (6. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach Socken ausziehen.


 
Und wenn man den PC am Boden zusammenbaut (mehr Platz), da sitzt man ja auf dem Teppich, müsst man da ein "Armband" anziehen?


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2013)

Nein. Da ziehst du dann alles aus und bist nackig. 
Pass auf dass du mit dem Gehänge nicht in einen Lüfter kommst.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. April 2013)

Ich würde es wirklich auf einem Tisch machen. Ein Esstisch ist dafür prima geeignet. Man hockt bequem, ist entspannt und hat Platz


----------



## Hans_Dampf (6. April 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Ich weiss wie man einen PC zusammenbaut, meine Frage war eigentlich ob man sich ständig entladen muss, wenn man den PC zusammenbaut und man auf Teppich sitzt?



Wenn du weißt wie man eine PC zusammenbaut, dann weißt du auch WANN und WIE man sich entladet (erdet)!

Oder kennst du einzig und allein nur den Zusammenbau nur aus dem TV (Löwenzahn, Sesamstrasse, Die Sendung mit der Maus ...)?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. April 2013)

Hans_Dampf schrieb:


> Wenn du weißt wie man eine PC zusammenbaut, dann weißt du auch WANN und WIE man sich entladet (erdet)!
> 
> Oder kennst du einzig und allein nur den Zusammenbau nur aus dem TV (Löwenzahn, Sesamstrasse, Die Sendung mit der Maus ...)?


 
er hat nur ne frage gestellt, nicht gleich so unhöflich 

@te: wenn du auf dem teppich sitzt, kannst du dich jederzeit wieder statisch aufladen, nachdem du dich entladen hast. ich würde daher auf einem boden aus stein/holz zusammenbauen oder wie vom entchen vorgeschlagen auf dem tisch


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2013)

So schnell ladet man sich auch nicht auf. Dann musst du schon billig Plastik Pullover tragen und mit den Plastik Socken minutenlang über den Plastik Teppich rutschen.
Wenn du was mit Baumwolle trägst wirst du keine Probleme haben.


----------



## iGarmin (9. April 2013)

Guten Abend, 

Nun habe ich meinen PC fast fertig, muss noch ein wenig ab Kabelmanagement arbeiten.
Nun habe ich noch eine Frage, wie bläst der CPU-Kühler, rot oder grün (Bild)?

Vielen Dank, die Bilder kommen morgen!


----------



## Hans_Dampf (9. April 2013)

Der CPU-Lüfter 'pustet' zum Gehäuse-Lüfter (grüner Pfeil) u. der Gehäuse-Lüfter 'pustet raus (grüner Pfeil)...


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2013)

Das bläst alles so wie es soll.
Sofern du die Lüfter nicht falsch herum eingebaut hast.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sofern du die Lüfter nicht falsch herum eingebaut hast.


 
Das sieht man doch 

--------------------------------

Vorne rein, hinten und oben raus. Passt also so


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Das sieht man doch


 
Bist du dir da absolut sicher?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir da absolut sicher?


 
Ja. 

@TE: Das Netzteil würde ich anders herum einbauen.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> @TE: Das Netzteil würde ich anders herum einbauen.


 
Bedingt. Es ist abhängig vom Untergrund.


----------



## iGarmin (9. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> @TE: Das Netzteil würde ich anders herum einbauen.



Ich habe das NT extra so eingebaut, ich habe Teppich


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Ich habe das NT extra so eingebaut, ich habe Teppich


 
Das hatte ich mir gedacht.


----------



## iGarmin (9. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das bläst alles so wie es soll.
> Sofern du die Lüfter nicht falsch herum eingebaut hast.



Genau das ist mein Problem, ich habe keinen Pfeil gesehen, der die Richtung des Luftstroms anzeigt. Ist das sonst noch irgendwie angezeigt?
Wenn ich den Internet Browser gestartet habe, ist die Temp. ca. 30C, ist das gut oder müsste die niedriger sein?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. April 2013)

Das sagt nix aus. Belaste den mal.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Problem, ich habe keinen Pfeil gesehen, der die Richtung des Luftstroms anzeigt. Ist das sonst noch irgendwie angezeigt?


 
Normaler Weise ist es richtig herum wenn du den Aufkleber auf der Narbe lesen kannst. Das Anschlusskabel wird hinten entlang geführt.
Kannst du also das Kabel nicht sehen ist es richtig.


----------



## iGarmin (9. April 2013)

Mit welchem Programm kann ich nur die CPU auf 100% auslasten?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. April 2013)

Prime 95, Intel Burn Test....

(Prime ist der Klassiker )


----------



## Softy (9. April 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm kann ich nur die CPU auf 100% auslasten?



Am heftigsten wird die CPU mit Core Damage  gequält.


----------



## iGarmin (9. April 2013)

OK, bei meinem kurzen Test ist die Temp maximal 56C°, das sollte gut sein oder?
Mit Prime 95


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2013)

Das ist i.O.


----------



## iGarmin (9. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist i.O.


 
Ist das Durchschnitt, gut, mittelwert, genügend?


----------



## Softy (9. April 2013)

Bis 70°C ist unbedenklich  

edit: Daher ist der Wert gut


----------



## iGarmin (9. April 2013)

Bringt es wirklich etwas wenn man das NT dreht?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
iGarmin


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. April 2013)

Ja, eigentlich schon. Aber nicht wenn du Teppichboden hast


----------



## Softy (10. April 2013)

Kommt drauf an, was für ein Teppichboden. Wenn es ein Hochflorteppich ist, würde ich den Lüfter des Netzteils nicht nach unten zeigend einbauen.

Wenn zwischen Gehäuseboden und Teppich etwa ein Fingerbreit Platz ist, kannst Du den Lüfter nach unten zeigend einbauen.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Bringt es wirklich etwas wenn man das NT dreht?


 
Dem Netzteil ist es egal ob es die warme Luft aus dem Case bekommt oder die staubige Luft unter das Case.


----------



## iGarmin (10. April 2013)

Unter dem NT wäre ja noch ein Staubfilter, ist es empfehlenswert es zu drehen?

Beim Euro Truck Simulator spielen ist mir aufgefallen das die Graka fast immer 99% ausgelastet ist, ist das normal?
Bei ca. 1h Spielen war die Höchsttemperatur 69C° ist das i.O?

M.F.G
iGarmin


----------



## Softy (10. April 2013)

Ein Staubfilter ist natürlich gut, wenn man das Netzeil mit dem Lüfter nach unten einbaut. Wenn genug Platz zwischen Gehäuse und Teppich ist, kannst Du es umdrehen.

Bis 90 °C ist OK für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## iGarmin (10. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ein Staubfilter ist natürlich gut, wenn man das Netzeil mit dem Lüfter nach unten einbaut. Wenn genug Platz zwischen Gehäuse und Teppich ist, kannst Du es umdrehen.
> 
> Bis 90 °C ist OK für die Grafikkarte.


 
Gibt es ein Programm um die Temperatur vom NT auszuslesen?
Ist es normal das die Graka beim spielen fast immer voll ausgelastet ist?

iGarmin


----------



## Softy (10. April 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Programm um die Temperatur vom NT auszuslesen?


 
Nein, aber Du kannst ja mal ein Fieberthermometer reinhalten  



iGarmin schrieb:


> Ist es normal das die Graka beim spielen fast immer voll ausgelastet ist?


 
Das kommt auf das Spiel und die Settings an. Wenn Du im Treiber 16x AA und AF reinkloppst, ist die Grafikkarte meistens gut ausgelastet.


----------



## iGarmin (10. April 2013)

Guten Abend,
Hier sind die Bilder von meinem neuen PC, das Kabelmanagement ist nicht perfekt  aber besser kriege ich es nicht hin 

Ich danke euch allen, ihr habt mir meine Kaufentscheindung wirklich sehr erleichtert und ich bin im Moment top zufrieden.
Dieses Forum ist einfach 1A.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen aus der Schweiz,

iGarmin


----------



## Softy (11. April 2013)

Das freut doch zu hören, dass Du zufrieden bist 

Viel Spaß dann weiterhin mit dem Rechner


----------



## iGarmin (11. April 2013)

Als ich heute im Bios geschnüffelt habe, habe ich festgestellt das der RAM mit 1333Mhz läuft, auf der Verkaufsseite steht aber das er mit  1600Mhz laufen soll, wie kann ich den hochtakten ohne das der CPU Takt auch verändert wird?
Oder soll ich ihn einfach auf 1333 lassen, macht das dem Speichercontroller etwas?

Trotz diesem Problem bin ich mit meinem PC sehr zufrieden  

iGarmin


----------



## Duvar (11. April 2013)

Im Bios X.M.P Profil laden, danach mal mit CPU Z überprüfen ob bei Memory 800 MHz steht bei Dram Frequency.
Oh sehe grad hast ja selbiges Gehäuse wie ich, viel Spaß mit dem Rechner. Findeste das Teil auch nicht extrem schwer?
Gott sei Dank steht der meist nur rum wa^^

Kannste mal bitte nochn paar pics hochladen bezüglich der kompletten Verkabelung, find sieht ganz gut aus bei dir. Hatte da richtig Probleme beim Zusammenbau, war schliesslich mein erstes mal^^
Die andere Seite des Gehäuses wäre auch interessant zu sehen, also da wo die ganzen Kabel versteckt sind.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. April 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Als ich heute im Bios geschnüffelt habe, habe ich festgestellt das der RAM mit 1333Mhz läuft, auf der Verkaufsseite steht aber das er mit  1600Mhz laufen soll, wie kann ich den hochtakten ohne das der CPU Takt auch verändert wird?
> Oder soll ich ihn einfach auf 1333 lassen, macht das dem Speichercontroller etwas?
> 
> Trotz diesem Problem bin ich mit meinem PC sehr zufrieden
> ...


 
Such mal im BIOS nach "DRAM Frequency". 1600 MHz sind einstellbar, ohne dass die CPU übertaktet wird.


----------



## iGarmin (11. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Duvar schrieb:


> Im Bios X.M.P Profil laden, danach mal mit CPU Z überprüfen ob bei Memory 800 MHz steht bei Dram Frequency.
> Oh sehe grad hast ja selbiges Gehäuse wie ich, viel Spaß mit dem Rechner. Findeste das Teil auch nicht extrem schwer?
> Gott sei Dank steht der meist nur rum wa^^
> 
> ...



Danke, ich probiere eure Tipps aus wenn ich zuhause bin.
Die Bilder kommen morgen, oder vielleicht auch heute noch spät.

Es ist auch mein erster PC den ich zusammengebaut habe, ich habe aber schon mal einen komplett aufgerüstet. 

Und ja, das Gehäuse ist extrem schwer, extra einen Tragegegriff für Lan-Partys na ja... 

Muss ich hier die Taktung des Arbeitsspeichers ändern? Wird so die CPU auch hochgetaktet?

iGarmin


----------



## Softy (11. April 2013)

Genau, da kannst Du die RAM Frequenz ändern, die CPU wird durch die Änderung nicht mit übertaktet.


----------



## iGarmin (11. April 2013)

Wie auf dem Bild ersichtlich ist, kann ich nicht auf 1600 stellen weil es disenabled ist, wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Softy (11. April 2013)

Dann kannst Du einfach das XMP Profil aktivieren.


----------



## iGarmin (11. April 2013)

Schädigt es eigentlich der CPU wenn der Ram Takt auf 1333 ist?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. April 2013)

Nein. Es ist auch vollkommen egal ob 1333 oder 1600 MHz.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:


> Schädigt es eigentlich der CPU wenn der Ram Takt auf 1333 ist?


 
Der CPU ist der RAM Takt relativ egal. Entweder das System startet mit dem Takt oder nicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. April 2013)

Das System startet wohl eher nicht, wenn der Takt zu hoch ist. Wenn er den RAM underclocked  läufen lässt, sollte da NIX passieren.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

Versuch mal DDR3 1600er RAM auf 400 einzustellen.


----------



## Duvar (12. April 2013)

Auf deinem letzten Bild steht doch Extreme memory Profile, den einfach aktivieren und fertig und schon haste auch 1600er ram.


----------



## iGarmin (15. April 2013)

Hier sind noch die die Bilder von den Kabeln:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüssen
iGarmin


----------



## Softy (15. April 2013)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. April 2013)

Jup 

Hast du den dicken ATX 24-Pin Stecker nicht hintenrum "versteckt" ?


----------



## iGarmin (16. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Jup
> 
> Hast du den dicken ATX 24-Pin Stecker nicht hintenrum "versteckt" ?



Das Kabel ist umflochten und daher extrem steif.
Das Kabel wäre etwas kurz, wenn ich es hintenrum führen würde. Man kann es zwar einstecken aber dann wäre immer Zug auf dem Stecker, was ihm wahrscheinlich nicht sehr gut ist.

MFG
iGarmin


----------



## Softy (16. April 2013)

Dann kannst Du es entweder so lassen oder eine Verlängerung kaufen: 24-Pin ATX Verlängerung | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iGarmin (18. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du es entweder so lassen oder eine Verlängerung kaufen: 24-Pin ATX Verlängerung | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ich glaub ich lasse es vorerst so


----------



## Softy (18. April 2013)

Ja, das passt schon so


----------

